

Warren Buffett and Bill Gates: Keeping America Great (1 hour CNBC Town Hall) - j_b_f
http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1329393420&play=1

======
akamaka
I've watched most of the show now, and I don't recommend it. Lots of feel-good
fluff, basic regurgitation of Buffet's philosophy, and back story on their
careers that you can find in the introduction to their wikipedia bio articles.

------
btilly
I used to be amused at how the deeds of robber barons like Andrew Carnegie got
forgotten and they were lauded when they turned to philanthropy later in life.
I'm substantially less amused to see the process happening with Bill Gates.

Warren Buffett, however, I've always liked.

------
woan
It is certainly something different hearing them say it rather than reading it
in Wikipedia. I find their optimism very reassuring and enjoyed the Q&A
format.

------
teeja
"A generation looks for guidance to the nation's two greatest capitalists."

Oh please. Gag me with a spoon.

The whole thing reminds me of Oral Roberts back in his Heal! days. Is this a
student body, or a cult?

------
ryanpetrich
Isn't nationalism great?

------
duh
Neither of these guys have an MBA, why in the world did they do this at a
b-school?

~~~
falsestprophet
Warren Buffet received a MS in Economics from Columbia University's Graduate
School of Business, which is where this event was held.

~~~
cloudkj
Buffet's mentor Benjamin Graham also taught at at Columbia. Buffet always
speaks of Graham as one of the most influential people in his life.

In fact, I watched a few minutes of the town hall last night, and he mentioned
Graham at least 4 or 5 times.

